# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  Em đi câu like :)

## Ona

"Dự ớn" mini thôi các bác ạ. 
Tình hình là mình đang thử sức làm bộ điều khiển dạng standalone cnc cho con máy viết chữ.

Do chưa hoành thành nên minh chỉ test thử  trên con cnc mini siêu cùi thôi ạ

- Kit SMT32F103RCT6

-XY hành trình 140x140, vit me cơ  :Smile:  bước 2.5mm.  Đang gắn motor 2 phase size 60, vi bước 1600xung/1 vòng 
-Z  hành trình 100, vitme bước 10mm, motor size ASM42, vi bước 5000xung/ 1 vòng. 

Con máy  :Smile: 




Test chạy tới chạy lui chạy xuôi chạy ngược ạ







Mẫu test đầu tay  :Smile: 







Các bác xem xong góp ý mạnh mẽ một chút cho em nó nhanh hoàn thiện ạ.  :Smile:

----------

anhcos, CKD, Fusionvie, Ga con, Gamo, huanpt, Nam CNC, nhatson

----------


## anhcos

Cái này giống may hơn là vẽ.

----------


## huanpt

Bác Ona nhớ làm bên nữ trang thì phải, hèn chi máy đẹp như trang sức.

----------


## Ona

> Cái này giống may hơn là vẽ.


Cám ơn bác, mình sẽ cố gắng hoàn thiện để nó thành máy viết chữ ạ




> Bác Ona nhớ làm bên nữ trang thì phải, hèn chi máy đẹp như trang sức.


Lạy luôn, gặp 1 lần cách đây hơn 3 năm, mà bác nhớ dai thế

Máy chắp vá tè le bác à

----------


## Ona

Làm tiếp....
Thêm được phần giao diện là chính

----------

elenercom, Fusionvie, huanpt

----------


## huanpt

Bác Ona chia sẻ em làm 1 bộ cho vui nhá  :Smile:

----------


## Ona

> Bác Ona chia sẻ em làm 1 bộ cho vui nhá


Đợi cái test sau nghe bác.
Do cái kit này không còn port để  gắn công tắc hành trình và set Z nên mình đang chuyển qua kit V. Với lại cần làm thêm phần nhập dữ liệu nữa ạ.

----------

CKD

----------

